# Breeding Snails



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I want to start breeding snails (Ramshorn) in a separate tank for my Dwarf Puffers.

_Any suggestions on the equipment that is needed to do this_?... I have a 5G tank and Penquin mini filter to start with.

_Do I really need a filter_?..or.._Can I just use a air stone_?

_How about a heater_?... _Do snails have to keep at the same temps as fish?_

_Would a bare tank work ok or will I need to add some decor_?

Any other suggestion


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Trena,

I don't think they're too particular, so I think the airstone would be fine. 
I'm not sure about the temp, but I'd guess they're pretty flexible there too, and I sort of know that from accidently tossing them in a room temperature container of plants, but I don't know if they'd breed in those conditions. 
What would the temp be if you didn't have a heater?

I think one thing they would need is some sort of plants, or something to lay their eggs on. 
Maybe generous overfeeding(?) would help too. At least other snails really reproduce when the tank is overfed.  

Good luck!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks, Jan... In the summer my tanks stay between 75-80 degrees. In the winter the temp would probably drop down into the low 60's, so I may need a heater than. I really don't won't to put in live plants since I won't have adequate light, maybe I could use fake ones :-s (did I just say that!). I've seen snail eggs on my glass before so they may not be too particular where they lay their eggs, maybe some rocks or pot would work.

Does anyone breed snails or tried breeding before, if so let me know what you did!


----------



## pescadero (Mar 29, 2005)

I keep my snails in a large mayonnaise jar on a window sill. No heater, no filter, no aeration. Once a week I change the water 100% with old aquarium water. I give them the plant trimmings from the main tank. They are very hardy.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

That is very simple... _What kind are you breeding?_


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

As a side note since you are breeding for food, MTS are a much more prolific species and they are livebearers. They multiply very quickly with leftover food and rotting plant matter.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I have three or four different species, including ramshorn and mts. Ramshorn breed anywhere, even bare bottom, no aeration plastic shoe boxes that I keep killie fry in. They lay eggs along the waters edge on the sides of the container and eat whatever leftover food falls to the bottom. Flakes, cyclopeeze, dead bbs....


----------



## pescadero (Mar 29, 2005)

My snails are the common ramshorn. I got them as eggs on mail-order plants. Four months later I'm still pulling snails out of the main tank at every cleaning. 

I put old pieces of hornwort in the snail jar. After the snails clean all the brown algae off the hornwort it's usually covered with baby snails. Then I move the hornwort to the Pea Puffer tank for them to snack on.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

So from what I'm reading, all I need to do is through some a bare tank or jar, feed them and let nature take it course.

So what about tempature... _Do they do breed better at room temp or do I need a heater?_


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Simpte 27 said:


> As a side note since you are breeding for food, MTS are a much more prolific species and they are livebearers. They multiply very quickly with leftover food and rotting plant matter.


I've heard of claims that puffers can end up breaking their teeth on MTS's because the shells are so hard :shock: .

My ramshorns will lay their eggs on the glass. They breed prolifically and grow fast when I provide foods that contain calcium iodate. In particular, they enjoy Hikari Tropical Crab Cuisine, as well as Hikari Tropical Algae Wafers. Darn things get to them before the otos (for whom the wafers are intended).

Just use this as an excuse to start up another nano tank :lol: . Fill it with a lot of Anubias nana 'petit' and some easy mosses and let those snails have at-it in a bit of luxury  .

-Naomi


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

gnome said:


> I've heard of claims that puffers can end up breaking their teeth on MTS's because the shells are so hard :shock: .
> 
> -Naomi


That is funny, LOL. I had the opposite problem. I kept a figure8 puffer and did not feed it enough snails. I ended up having to clip its teeth with finger nail clipper.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 29, 2005)

trenac said:


> _Do they do breed better at room temp or do I need a heater?_


They certainly grow faster in warm water. So if they aren't producing fast enough for you... turn up the heat! (I'd rather slow them down.)


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm so glad that DP's beaks don't have to be trimmed, because I don't know if I could do that.

I already have MTS's in with my DP's, I don't think that the DP's mess with them since the snails stay buried during the day and come out at night.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Well, I've had my snail breeding tank set up for 1 week 2 days now and I have snail eggs  . I'm hoping they will hatch soon, I even saw a snail carry an egg sack around on its shell (LOL).


----------



## icharus (Jun 21, 2007)

so did turning up the temp help? or was it more feeding? i am trying to breed them for my puffer as well.. but its been two weeks with no success


----------

